# Book of Lost Spells



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2014)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Bera (Mar 4, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Book of Lost Spells*

Book of Lost Spells is over 130 pages of spells. This includes spells for each 5e spellcasting class (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger, Sorcerer, Warlock, and Wizard). Most of these are updates or reinterpretations of older spells from Necromancer Games. There are so many spells they can't all be 100% well tested and compared to the official books (though those have problems too), but I'd have no problem letting players pick a couple spells out of this or cherry picking some gems to give out to different players.The bottom line: if you feel your spell selection is too limited, pick this up. The very limited nature of spells in 5e (lots of classes get a small number) means including even a handful of these in your game will make it unique. Well worth the PDF, probably worth the hardcover as well.


----------



## Matau99 (Mar 4, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Book of Lost Spells*

(NOTE: This is a review of the PDF. I didn't buy the hardcover version.)

This is the first 3rd-party product I've ever bought for D&D, so I wasn't sure what to expect. Suffice it to say, it was amazing. The spells are enormously varied. From the obviously-inspired-by-Water-Breathing "Air Breathing" to the extremely specialized "Locate Fish" to the terrifyingly overpowered "Quicken Assassin", which is basically the "Ice Assassin" spell from 3.5, there's something in here for everyone. For the love of Pun-Pun, only let your players have this spell if you either love freedom in your game or routinely throw packs of tarrasques at them.

The only complaint I had was with the art inside. It was all black-and-white, and while I understand that was most likely done to cut printing costs, couldn't they have had a colored version for download?

All in all, it's glorious. I particularly love some of the specialized uses of sorcery points in Dragon's Gauntlet, Rainbow Spear, Rainbow Staff, and Slimeball. With some clever play, this book could make a Sorcerer a viable competitor to a Wizard. But by far the greatest part of this book is just its breadth. I fully recommend it to the lover of magic whose appetite wasn't satisfied by the Player's Handbook.


----------



## dwayne (Mar 8, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Book of Lost Spells*

Have to say after reading through it found many uses for the spells listed and helped me make some most needed domains as well good job on this one.


----------



## bragarfull (Jun 30, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Book of Lost Spells*

A good addition for the newest version of D&D offering new spells to use.


----------

